# Problem with the Site



## czyfaith77 (Jul 13, 2005)

I am having a problem with the site.  I keep getting error and getting kicked off. This has been like this since yesterday.


----------



## Allandra (Jul 13, 2005)

czyfaith77 said:
			
		

> I am having a problem with the site. I keep getting error and getting kicked off. This has been like this since yesterday.


What type of error message are you getting?


----------



## LiLi (Jul 13, 2005)

I was having the same problem all last night.  I kept getting page cannot be displayed but only for this site; I was able to get to other sites so I knew it wasn't my internet connection.  I even cleared all of my cache and still couldn't get on.  I'm on my work PC today so I'm not sure if the problem still exists at home (even though I don't know why it wouldn't work there but it does here). Please let me know if there is anything else that I may need to do at home to get it working again.  Thank you.


----------



## Supastar (Jul 13, 2005)

I've had the same problem for the last 3 days.  It totally kicked me out--I didn't remember my password, so I had to reset it.


----------



## LiLi (Jul 13, 2005)

My kids just tried it at home for me and they are still getting the small message 'page cannot be displayed.'


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jul 13, 2005)

Allandra said:
			
		

> What type of error message are you getting?


 
It says error as if the website has been changed or does not exist. I can get in but it kicks me off frequently.

It seems to work ok with Internet Explorer but it kicks off on my AOL and it wasn't doing that before. I can retrieve all of my other sites on AOL fine.


----------



## Cincysweetie (Jul 13, 2005)

czyfaith77 said:
			
		

> It says error as if the website has been changed or does not exist. I can get in but it kicks me off frequently.
> 
> It seems to work ok with Internet Explorer but it kicks off on my AOL and it wasn't doing that before. My other site on AOL are fine.


This is the EXACT problem that I am having.  I can't access the site from my AOL browser, but can access it just fine from web browsers such as Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox.  Ladies having problems, do you all use AOL?  I am going to report the problem to AOL to see if they can fix it on their end.


----------



## LiLi (Jul 13, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> This is the EXACT problem that I am having. I can't access the site from my AOL browser, but can access it just fine from web browsers such as Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox. Ladies having problems, do you all use AOL? I am going to report the problem to AOL to see if they can fix it on their end.



No I am using Internet Explorer and I have a Road Runner connection so I can't imagine why I would be having a problem.  Administrators ... please advise!!! Thank you.


----------



## Jaelin (Jul 14, 2005)

I too am on road runner. Yesterday I could only use IE to access the site. I usually use mozilla firefox and instead of seeing the pages rendered in the browser I was seeing the source code (HTML) of the page. When I put in the url of the page into IE I could see it.


----------



## LiLi (Jul 14, 2005)

Jaelin said:
			
		

> I too am on road runner. Yesterday I could only use IE to access the site. I usually use mozilla firefox and instead of seeing the pages rendered in the browser I was seeing the source code (HTML) of the page.
> When I put in the url of the page into IE I could see it.



You're lucky ... I can't even get that.  I don't understand why no one is letting us know something.  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 14, 2005)

The best solution is to log out of the forum (yes you need to do that from time to time) clear your temporary internet files and then re-login.

The IP of the server has changed so if you open a DOS window (command line) and type 

ping www.longhaircareforum.com

it should reply:

Pinging longhaircareforum.com [64.62.196.72] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 64.62.196.72: bytes=32 time=229ms TTL=52
Reply from 64.62.196.72: bytes=32 time=221ms TTL=52
Reply from 64.62.196.72: bytes=32 time=222ms TTL=52
Reply from 64.62.196.72: bytes=32 time=216ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 64.62.196.72:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 216ms, Maximum = 229ms, Average = 222ms

If you get any other number other than 64.62.196.72 then there is a problem with the dns server of your ISP, at which point you should contact them


----------



## azul11 (Jul 15, 2005)

I have had this problem all week. I dont know what is going on. All week I have barely been able to get on without having the next page come up with an error message. I dont know what is going on????   God bless you all.


----------



## Bees (Jul 15, 2005)

At first I thought it was just me...but I see I am not the only one.  I just subscribed yesterday and was kinda anxious to post some questions...but I guell I'll wait until the kinks are smoothed out.  I'm patient.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jul 15, 2005)

Hello. I have a problem still.  It takes forever to get on the site.  It keeps going into error.  Please help.  What was done when the site was worked on?  It was fine the way it was.


----------



## senimoni (Jul 15, 2005)

I don't have a problem logging in, but the actual pages seem to be taking longer to load before, or I have to hit refresh b/c it will time out.


----------



## carolina_belle (Jul 15, 2005)

For the past two days, I haven't been able to access the forum at all. I get an error message indicating the page doesn't exist or has moved. All other sites are fine. I've tried to get access on several different computers using AOL and Internet Explorer. Now, I am finally on, but frequently get the error message about a missing or moved page.


----------



## Mestiza (Jul 15, 2005)

Now, I'm having problems w/ error messages, too! It's saying the site could not be found or does not exist. It's been happening VERY frequently, lately.


----------



## LiLi (Jul 16, 2005)

Ok ladies, here is the problem (and I am going to post this on the yahoo lhcffalloutshelter as well). I called Road Runner yesterday and after having me go through just about everything in the book they sent me to a specialist. Well because the LHCF server's IP address was changed (see Nikos post) that is why we are not able to get on. The guy told me that some routers (I think that is what he called them) are slower in updating the change of a website's IP address and that is why we are getting 'page cannot be displayed'. So if you call your ISP provider (as Nikos suggested) an tell them, then they should be able to speed it up. After calling Road Runner yesterday evening, I am now able to get on this morning. YAAAAAAAAY!!!!


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 16, 2005)

This is really weird - what is happening I mean. We have 5 DNS servers covering LHCF for redundancy whereas most websites on the internet have 2. Usually DNS servers from IPs update their own DNS servers every day or every 48 hours the most. I cannot see why this change took so long to propagate over the internet.


----------



## LiLi (Jul 16, 2005)

dimopoulos said:
			
		

> This is really weird - what is happening I mean. We have 5 DNS servers covering LHCF for redundancy whereas most websites on the internet have 2. Usually DNS servers from IPs update their own DNS servers every day or every 48 hours the most. I cannot see why this change took so long to propagate over the internet.


 
The guy at Road Runner said that same thing.  He said that the most it should take is 3 days for their DNS servers to update.  I'm just glad that I can get on now and I posted my message to the Yahoo board because I'm sure there are more people that are unable to get on.


----------

